# Meet me and my new horse:)



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have already posted some ?'s but just found this section! I have been riding ever since my dad put me on the back of a horse at age 4. I have been hooked ever since. I saved up for 10 years to buy my own horse and was lucky enough to have him at my parents house because we moved out of the city. I have since graduated high school and took a better job back in the city so I had to sell my guy (and I thought boys were more important at the time STUPID ME!), but he went to a good home I just bought another horse after 4 years without one and riding lessons just weren't giving me my horsey fix. I have to keep him at a boarding stable but at least I have a horse again. He is an 11 year old QH gelding named "Stone". He definitely has some Arab in him and is also a descendent of Bold ruler (so Thoroughbred as well). This is only my 3rd day with my new guy but hope to have many, many more! Nice to be back with "horse people"


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. Bueatiful horsey!


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

He is beautiful, my TB gelding also has some Bold Ruler in him.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous horse and well groomed 
Bold Ruler is a really fantastic race horse. He is in one of My TBs pedigree as well .
Welcome to the forum (even tho you have been here a while)
lovely horse.


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

He's Gorgeous! Arab and Thoroughbred? You must go ZOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

You have to get some pics of his mane it looks soo long and nice 
haha he looks gorgeous


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on your gorgeous new boy!


----------

